# doble recer



## ernest_

Hola,

Tinc un dobte subre l'expressió "doble recer". He buscat "recer" al diccionari i no surt cap referència a aquesta expressió. També he buscat "rasser" però no existeix. Algú sap si és correcte o què?


----------



## betulina

Hola, ernest,

Jo diria que és un castellanisme (_rasero_ - "medir con el mismo rasero", per exemple), però no acabo de veure a què et refereixes...  En pots posar un exemple?


----------



## ernest_

Hola, betulina: sí, suposo que deu venir d'aquesta expressió castellana, tot que a mi em sona en català "doble recer" (o com s'escrigui), et poso uns exemple trets del Google:

"Clarament hi ha un *doble rasser* depenent de quina ideologia sigui l'acusat."

"Hi han un *doble rasser* extremadament sinistre per a analitzar qui està darrer de cada violència."

"És interessant el *doble rasser* que teniu alguns per afirmar quan participar és legitimar i quan no."

"I aquest és el punt, el *doble recer* que sembla que s’apliquen quan actuen a Catalunya."


----------



## chics

Hola!

La paraula_ raser_ existeix i és correcta en català (cast: rasero). Serveix per aplanar mesures i treure-hi el que sobre. 

En castellà es diu _medir con doble rasero_ quan algú jutja diferent a dues persones per la mateixa cosa.
En català jo he sentit això del doble raser, però no sé si és correcte.

Salut!


----------



## betulina

Hola,

Gràcies per les frases, Ernest! 
Doncs jo tampoc no sé si és correcte o no, però tenint en compte el que vol dir _raser _pel que diu la Chics i el diccionari, m'atreviria a dir que no... Em sembla una traducció directa del castellà, que sí que té acceptada aquesta expressió. En català suposo que hauríem de reformular la frase... (que ara em resulta complicat pel poc temps que tinc, perdó.)
Però bé, només és la meva opinió.


----------



## ernest_

Gràcies, doncs sembla que no és correcte, de moment... com a mínim ser que és raser i no recer o rasser.


----------



## jmx

Del diccionari Alcover-Moll :



> *RECER m.
> || 1. Lloc on no arriba el vent o altra inclemència del temps; cast. abrigadero, abrigaño. Haurem d'elegir recer nou, malviatge!, Espriu Lab. 66.
> || 2. Allò que serveix per defensar contra el vent o altres inclemències del temps; cast. abrigo. Lo mateix que els rostos que li feien de racer [sic], Pous Empord. 7.
> *


----------



## megane_wang

Hola !

Sense poder precisar si és correcte o no, he sentit més sovint *"fer servir / aplicar una doble vara de mesurar".*

... Però com que en castellà també existeix, em quedo amb el dubte de si aquesta opció també és una traducció directa !!

Salut !


----------

